# Light commercial use??



## Jonnyb (Oct 1, 2015)

Hi there can anyone shed some light on a question? I have read loads but haven"t found a suitable answer.

Basically I am doing an event and need an espresso machine. It may be reasonably busy but not mad enough to need say a 2 group.

Is the dual boiler or oracle good enough to cope with this.

it certainly looks like it is the best value in its price range. Specially now as John Lewis are giving away the grinder for free.

Thanks in advnce for any help or alternative recommendations


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Others have more experience than me but the Sage DB and Oracle aren't intended for any commercial use, so I wouldn't really try it. I think you'd be better looking at some of the fracino models like @coffeebean supplies.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

The free grinder won't be up for light commercial use at all

I wouldn't be using either for any amount of volume back to back the oracle especially


----------



## Jonnyb (Oct 1, 2015)

ok this is great thanks for your help. Do you think even an upgraded mazzer wouldnt do it?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

why not set yourself a budget? There are a number of grinders more than suitable and not costing an arm and a leg. Do you want a doser or on demand. @jeebsy does markets and he started with a Brewtus which is a well respected one group for domestic use and I think he will say it really struggled pulling 100 shots a day, mainly with unstable temp problems. Commercial equipment is commercial for a reason! How long have you got?


----------



## Jonnyb (Oct 1, 2015)

yes i have a budget of max 2000 preferable 1500. its a problem as i work with marzoccos and k30's but no nothing of the cheaper stuff. I have looked on bella barista btt have no idea what is suitable


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi Jonnyb for your budget you could get a decent Fracino set up! I can do you a Cherub for £750 and a K3 Auto (doser) grinder for £400 - total £1150 delivered


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> why not set yourself a budget? There are a number of grinders more than suitable and not costing an arm and a leg. Do you want a doser or on demand. @jeebsy does markets and he started with a Brewtus which is a well respected one group for domestic use and I think he will say it really struggled pulling 100 shots a day, mainly with unstable temp problems. Commercial equipment is commercial for a reason! How long have you got?


It was OK banging out 100 shots a morning once a fortnight but I wouldn't have wanted to do that much more often. Don't think it would have been happy doing that for much longer. Stability was actually OK provided you didn't use the hot water tap too much.


----------

